# Canadian Launch Cinema EOS C300 / 1Dx Tour.



## MTL-CPS_shooter (Feb 17, 2012)

Before I open up a bucket of hate here, I gather I take time to reflect and possibly debate with others about if they have gone to the product launch and what their overall impression was.

Last night was the official Montreal leg for the product launch or the Cinema EOS C300 / 1Dx Tour.

I came back with mixed feeling about this event for many reasons.

First issue- I usually come with the impression that as a CPS member and as an invitee, the Canon staff are expecting pro's and not just the general public. Yet everytime I ask a question about a specific issue or a specific peice of equipment I'm usually and quickly quipped with the general comment " well considering the product line-up variety and that YOU may be part of a very small demografic dealing with this specific issue "...etc. Always puzzeled if its just me or these guys are not addressing pro's with the level of interaction and product knowledge that should be at par with a pro's concerns. I fealt I was talking to a disgrunteled car salesman half the time. Like they only have a limited amount of info, and dont really care to give more than they have been given themselves.

Second Issue- Yes as this may have been the C300 priority, the 1Dx was on stand to play with. Both these camera's were announced at the same time, yet as one asked about the new DSLR and a possible staircase progression from upgrade to upgrade for better quality rendition (noise, moiré, response in low light areas), no one was able to state how much better it was from the past 1D-MkIV. Vincent Laforest himself stated that "at this present time, no production model was available" and that when he himself played with one of the prototypes, the same issues with moiré and such existed and that at this point things were expected to be better, but no one has seen it. Is this another case of the 1D MkIII happening once again where we will have to deal with product upgrades after its launch? (oh, and BTW don't mention Rob Galbraith, you will make instant enemies)

Third Issue- One fellow was clear as to his dissapontment as a pro to walk into an event and product launch, yet no true comparison with other existing camera's out there had been done and that we had no extra outstanding facts as to where this camera would position itself with in the range of a Sony, or Alexa, or a Red... We wre told that most probably outside ventures would prove such things in the months to come and that Canon was not willing to do such comparisons. I'm puzzled that Canon is not even wetting their toes with this one. They are quick at helping you understand there is a wide range of products within their line for a wide range of uses and users. We are not trying to compare apples and oranges here. No product is better than another. If I was comparing film, wouldn't I be able to debate about how different Agfa Scalla looked compared to Pola-Pan or to doing a reversal process on Tri-X or Tmax??

Is it only me or others also feel that the canon Marketing team is not as pto as we would expect?
I dont want to sling mud. I'm just wondering what I should expect, as a pro, from one if not the leader is top end DSLR's.

MTL-CPS Shooter


----------



## wrack_of_lamb (Feb 17, 2012)

> no one was able to state how much better it was from the past 1D-MkIV.



This would seriously concern me. As a sales rep, if you aren't willing to compare your new product to the competition, at least discuss how it is better than the last iteration. Sure, nobody likes a fast-talking salesman spouting off marketing language and hyperbole, but show me why and how this product is better if you want me to upgrade. Furthermore, when catering to pros they should be prepared to have serious conversations about technical specifications, as well as quantitative and qualitative improvements.

It sounds like they had the event just because they felt obligated and not because they wanted to.


----------

